
Where all the money goes in the US Senate's $2T COVID19 stimulus bill - jimmySixDOF
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/fppc7v/oc_where_the_money_goes_in_the_us_senates_2t/
======
jimmySixDOF
Money printer goes brrrr

[1] [https://brrr.money/](https://brrr.money/)

